

Zellige - donedonedone
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zellige

======
readme
I visited Morocco this year and I've seen how this is made.

A guy literally sits there with a hammer and chisel and shapes each individual
piece by hand. What's more amazing is that the people who do this are so
skilled they pretty much bang out one perfect piece after another.

~~~
donedonedone
The Moroccan government is actively investing in preserving and promoting
Moroccan crafts all over the world[1]. They helped design Walt Disney World
Resort's Morocco Pavillon in Florida.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og6cTlwBTrk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og6cTlwBTrk)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morocco_(Epcot)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morocco_\(Epcot\))

~~~
pavel_lishin
I remember going there in High School, and the Morocco part of Epcot was the
only part I even remotely enjoyed. I wonder if the government's attention to
detail played a part in that.

